# buyers stainless steel electric spreader



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

has anyone used one of their dual electric stainless steel v box spreader? thinking about switching to an electric unit since the new truck will not have central hydraulics


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I know a guy that has converted his to electric and he likes it. Dont know if that helps? Oh ya that spreader is on it 3rd year as electric. I just ordered a under tailgate electric from them!


----------



## lawnsnow365 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Looking for feedback on dump truck bed liners*. Looking to install a liner in a 3 yrd dump body.

Do they do a good job with bulk salt bridging up and sticking to the floor of the steel bed?

I use a under tailgate spreader.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

It works. You should start a thread on this its a good topic. I priced out a poly liner made out of tyvar and wow was it $$$$$. I figured I wouldnt have the truck long enough. A friend of mine tried slip pant/graphite pant and he said it didnt last long.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

rblake;1518229 said:


> has anyone used one of their dual electric stainless steel v box spreader? thinking about switching to an electric unit since the new truck will not have central hydraulics


Funny that you post this, I just signed on here to bring up the exact same subject.

I am looking for a 2 yard stainless electric spreader, and am considering a Buyers. I am weary of the buyers quality/reputation though.. I am specifically referencing the Model# 1400601SS

I suppose it will depend if the chute swings away, that is one of my requirements.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Go with the poly, get rid of the chain !!!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have one customer using one and he loves it. Everybody else has gone to the poly. they are available in up to SIX yard units, the new 2250 is VERY sweet.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Earthscapes;1518355 said:


> Go with the poly, get rid of the chain !!!!


Poly is not out of the question, but I have several issues with the poly. These aren't things I know will happen, but just concerns I have. First, if/when some freezing of material occurs with a poly, I would be afraid to take a crowbar/prybar or shovel type of tool to it in fear of puncturing the hopper. In this situation, I would not have time to let it thaw in the shop, and I have also tried the pour windshield fluid over it, and it does not work. My second poly concern is distortion/warpage of the hopper either naturally over time, or when being stored outdoors in direct 100+ degree sunlight. Not saying the thing is going to melt, but if it moves ever so slightly, and screws up the tolerances of the drag chain, or chute area, it could be an expensive fix. I'm sure it would be great now, but what about 10, 15, 20 years from now? And the weight savings is minimal at best, and in many cases there is not even any weight savings.

I'm really just looking for a 1.5 - 2 yard stainless/electric with a flip up chute. I would preferably like to see this thing fit into a service body truck as well.

Does the Buyers Stainless/Electric have a flip up chute?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

merrimacmill;1518495 said:


> , and I have also tried the pour windshield fluid over it, and it does not work.
> 
> Yes it does, works quite well in an auger unit, not so much with a conveyor chain.you don't evemn need to use anti frezze if you dump it right away, water will work.
> 
> My second poly concern is distortion/warpage of the hopper either naturally over time, or when being stored outdoors in direct 100+ degree sunlight. Not saying the thing is going to melt, but if it moves ever so slightly, and screws up the tolerances of the drag chain, or chute area, it could be an expensive fix.



First; there is no drag chain they are auger feed, 
Second; The drive components live in a SS trough. the basic SHPE2000 (2 yard saltdogg elec/poly) the entire drive line (auger, bearings, gear motor, assorted bits and peices plus labor) can be replaced for a grand.
Third; The weight is SIGNIFICANTLY less with poly about half the weight.

Clear case of prejudice (Fear based on lack of knowledge.)


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

For a flip up chute, I would suggest the Swenson SS electric, they are very nice units
http://www.swensonproducts.com/Spreaders/PickupTruckSpreaders/SteelPVsElectricDrive.aspx
We have plenty of these in stock, customers love them
The Buyers are very nice as well, the chute is adjustable up and down, but it is not a flip up


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

[email protected];1518574 said:


> For a flip up chute, I would suggest the Swenson SS electric, they are very nice units
> http://www.swensonproducts.com/Spreaders/PickupTruckSpreaders/SteelPVsElectricDrive.aspx
> We have plenty of these in stock, customers love them
> The Buyers are very nice as well, the chute is adjustable up and down, but it is not a flip up


Jim, Funny you mention that I am about 90% sure that the Stainless Swenson 2 yard electric unit. I have quoted, and researched every single different 1.5-2.5 yard poly or stainless electric spreader on the market today and keep landing on the Swenson.

Problem is I have almost no local dealer support for them (without an hour+ drive). Could you PM me a quote for one shipped to zip: 03858 ?

Thank you!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

basher;1518559 said:


> First; there is no drag chain they are auger feed,
> Second; The drive components live in a SS trough. the basic SHPE2000 (2 yard saltdogg elec/poly) the entire drive line (auger, bearings, gear motor, assorted bits and peices plus labor) can be replaced for a grand.
> Third; The weight is SIGNIFICANTLY less with poly about half the weight.
> 
> Clear case of prejudice (Fear based on lack of knowledge.)


No, some of my prejudice is based on numbers..

Swenson 8' POLY 2 yard electric - 855 pounds.
Swenson 8' Stainless 2 yard electric - 900 pounds. 
Poly = 45 pounds lighter.

Downeaster 8' POLY 2 yard electric - 620 pounds.
Downeaster 8' Stainless 1.5 yard electric - 625 pounds
Poly = 5 pounds lighter.

and for the sake of argument (since downeaster doesn't have a stainless 2yd) : Downeaster 8' Stainless 2.5 yard electric - 780 pounds

Fisher Polycaster 2.5 yard electric - 734 pounds
Fisher ProCaster Stainless 2.5 yard - 750 pounds 
Poly = 16 pounds lighter.

I can go on and on with almost every manufacture, but I will say that your right about the Buyers. The stainless 2 yard is 1000 pounds, and the poly 2 yard is 560, a difference of 440 pounds total.. This is the most dramatic poly vs. steel weight difference I can find by far. But interestingly enough, when I compare the smaller version of the Buyers spreaders the 1.3 yard stainless is 687 pounds, and the 1.45 yard poly is 529 with only a difference of the poly being 158 pounds lighter.

And also I'm speaking from never owning a poly V box, except I have owned a poly tailgate spreader and it did warp while sitting in the summer sun all season (which is where my Vbox concern comes from).

But it is my belief that manufacturers are pushing these poly spreaders on us from their manufacturing point of view, and not the end user. Imagine how much easier it is to order up a few hundred rotationally molded poly spreader bodies (many of these manufacturers do not make the hoppers themselves) and then have a bunch of lower level factory workers bolt on all the stamped components and send it out the door, rather than having a stainless steel fabrication shop with high skill level welders and or very expensive robotic welding equipment, that no matter how the process is done will take significant labor hours to get out the door.

The other manufacturing aspect that makes me believe these people are all pushing this plastic on us is the concept of "planned obsolescence". If a poly spreader cracks, then it can be patched with bolts and steel only so many times before the hopper needs to be replaced. I'd be willing to bet that after a few times of that game, most guys would prefer to upgrade to the new model rather than have the expense and labor hours of replacing a poly hopper. For the end user this is bad, but for the manufacture it is just what they want. They sell us a "perceived value" through good marketing of having no maintenance, and in turn get to sell more spreaders over the course of ones lifetime. In comparison, when I look at a stainless spreader, I see no reason why it won't last forever. Sure, all the non-stainless and wear parts will need replacement at some point, but 80% of the unit should be good forever. If the hopper cracks or gets a hole ripped in it from a bucket, then break out the welder and a bit of plate stock. You could weld repairs on the thing for ever before it would need to be replaced. That is a horrible concept for a manufacturer though.

Thats my theory, and again I've never owned a poly V box, only a poly tailgate unit so remember who this is coming from. But then again, I'd be will to bet that no one on here really knows the durability of poly past the 15-20-25 year mark, but we all know how a stainless spreader will look at that point!

PS: And me saying that pouring windshield washer fluid over salt doesn't work was simply based on my experience of trying it. I've only had the salt freeze up 1 time (knock on wood), and I tried it pretty vigorously with no results. Although, on this particular occasion it was -10 outside..


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

[email protected];1518574 said:


> For a flip up chute, I would suggest the Swenson SS electric, they are very nice units
> http://www.swensonproducts.com/Spreaders/PickupTruckSpreaders/SteelPVsElectricDrive.aspx
> We have plenty of these in stock, customers love them
> The Buyers are very nice as well, the chute is adjustable up and down, but it is not a flip up


How do these hold up? Especially since the brains of the unit are in the back exposed to the elements? Don't understand why they got rid of the dual motors as well. I love my RTEL and really think having the control of the auger speed is key.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

merrimacmill;1518601 said:


> No, some of my prejudice is based on numbers.
> I can go on and on with almost every manufacture, but I will say that your right about the Buyers.
> 
> Buyers SHPE series and the Trynex (snow-ex) poly units are the only units that are designed ground up as a poly unit. The rest are modifications of the manufacturer's steel units, IMO it's kind of like Chevy's attempts in the 70s to build a diesel out of a gas motor, they work but don't take advantage of the technology available to a designer building with a fresh sheet of paper.
> ...


There is way to much surface area in the conveyor type spreader for the washer fluid trick to work well, on the other hand the auger feed units funnel the fluid right where it is needed and works very well.

If you are considering an old school conveyor type spreader with the only real difference being electric instead of gas, go with whatever you like and go SS there is no real advantage to ploy. Look for a unit with dual motors they'll save you a ton on material .

But if you want to move into newer technology, look into the advantages of a poly electric auger feed system. Simpler driveline, less weight, far better material control at a good price. Check out a shpe2250 or the three yard with hopper lids, they ain't your daddy's Vbox.:waving:


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

lilweeds;1518705 said:


> How do these hold up? Especially since the brains of the unit are in the back exposed to the elements? Don't understand why they got rid of the dual motors as well. I love my RTEL and really think having the control of the auger speed is key.


They have dual motors, one for the drag chain and one for the spinner. They are holding up great so far


----------



## joester (Dec 3, 2006)

We own a few of the Buyers SS Electric V-boxes. We have been very happy with them and have not had any problems. Before purchasing them, we had a Buyers poly v-box which gave us trouble. The problem was that on a wet load of salt, the auger simply drilled a hole through the salt. The vibrator did not solve the problem either. While we realize that drag chains require more maintenance, they also provide the ability to drag a wet load of material back to the spinner. Additionally, the discharge chute is detachable (not flip up). It can fit in the rear passenger area of an F250 extended cab if needed. (We rarely detach ours). We will not hesitate to purchase more of the Buyers SS electric v-boxes as needed in the future.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks, just ordered one. should get it next week. hopefully the install should be easy.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

[email protected];1519090 said:


> They have dual motors, one for the drag chain and one for the spinner. They are holding up great so far


Weird, when I looked yesterday it showed the wireless remote for all the electric pickup spreaders. So the wireless is still on the poly? And the wireless is just a single motor right?


----------

